# Is this a good combination of Plants?



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well pretty soon I am setting up a 24"x24"x24" exo terra vivarium and I wanted to know if the list of plants I picked will do well together and live happily with a group of 4 -5 D. leucomelas. It would help me out alot if you guys could tell me if they'd do well and if not what i should add or take away.

Heres the List:

•	Anthurium scandens
•	Andiantum hispidulum
•	Humata tyermanii
•	Davallia trichomanoides
•	Victoria Bird’s Nest Fern
• Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
•	Nephrolepis exaltata 
•	Assorted Bromeliad Pup
•	Pellaea rotundifolia
•	Adiantum 'Fritz Luthi'
•	Philodendron Wend Imbe
•	Begonia foliosa
•	Peperomia angulata
•	Monolina primuliflora
•	Creeping Fig
•	Java Moss


Also will java moss do good on land with high humidity and short periods of low humidity? If not what species of moss would do good in my tank?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's quite a list of plants for one vivarium!! Some of these get quite big (my Monolena is HUGE), and will leave little space for your frogs.

Over the years, my tanks have become more oriented toward the interests of the frogs and (oddly enough!) they don't really care about the diversity of plants in the vivs. As juveniles, the leucs will spend a lot of time climbing, but as adults they need qite a bit of floor space to be comfortable. This is why I tend to use taller (canopy-like) plants that leave most of the floor space avavilable to the frogs. Fittonia and Ruellia have become my standards, a little boring but great for the health of the frogs.

Good luck with the viv, Richard.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, Richard. I also like begonia for the same reasons. Even though it spreads, it makes a short canopy and leaves the ground open.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah well I prefer a tank of ferms, broms, and other tropicil species. If you could tell me what plants wouldn't be good in my tank size and preference that be awesome. And I want my tank to look alot liemthis with some ground plants, ferns, and a water feature. So base your advize on what would look more like this.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a great tank for arboreal species, but would not be the best for leucomelas. You may want to consider imitators (my Varaderos would love a tank like this) or the like if this is the tank your looking to produce.

Richard.



Dātokaeru56;533913 said:


> Yeah well I prefer a tank of ferms, broms, and other tropicil species. If you could tell me what plants wouldn't be good in my tank size and preference that be awesome. And I want my tank to look alot liemthis with some ground plants, ferns, and a water feature. So base your advize on what would look more like this.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I have my heart set on leucomelas so what should I change? Everyone's given their opinion but no suggestions on what I should change/add. I can't update my list if you don't reply to the second part of my post....


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So far I have updated my original list to this.

•	Andiantum hispidulum
•	Humata tyermanii
•	Victoria Bird’s Nest Fern
• Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
•	Assorted Bromeliad Pup
•	Pellaea rotundifolia
•	Begonia foliosa
•	Peperomia angulata
•	Java Moss


I checked the sizes and the seem adequate for my vivarium but I am still cautious, is this an ok list?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

planning like this is never really helpful IMO
It usually turns out much better and more enjoyable if you just build as you go and plant as you....plant haha
planning can help alil but it kinda takes away some of the fun of planting


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I get what you mean. However its better to plan ahead as what if I put in the plant I was going to? After I checked I found out it could grow to over 3 ft. long. What would I do then if I put it in my tiny vivarium without planning first? I'D BE SCREWED  ! Well thanks for the help guys.(even though not much was given)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Not much help was given? You saved money by not buying plants unfriendly to vivarium conditions and the torment of tearing down a seasoned tank. What more were you looking for? Did you search the forum for examples of planted tanks? There are a ton of awesome build journals complete with plant lists.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

By not much help was given was in all the posts posted no one said a thing about what I should add or take away. They just commented on the list or repeated the same thing, I ended up spending the next 3 hours researching each and every plant thoroughly on the horrible google search engine. All I am saying was It would've helped if people addressed that part of my post as well. If there is still something wrong with my list please do comment!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Pluerothallids and neoregelias. You can't go wrong as long as you plant them correctly and get the right size.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, Dakota:

Lose the Birdsnest fern (too big)
and the Selaginella (wrong choice)
and the Monolena (too big)

You want a Selaginella, go with uncinata if you want a spreader, erythropus if you want a rosette. There are other more manageable ferns (Heart fern, smaller Davallias, etc.)

NOW, here's the most important thing to anticipate: Plants grow, so always try to factor in their finished sizes. Nowadays, we do not recommend constantly shuttling plants in and out (in the old days of Dracaenas and Pothos, sometimes we had no choice...) 

Your other plants are good choices; I would mount this peperomia as it does prefer an airier substrate. 

Also, it is a principle of naturalistic landscaping that repetition looks more natural than a "one of everything" design. Think of the photo on this thread; there is a "pattern" to it--not just a bunch of different plants.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> Okay, Dakota:
> 
> Lose the Birdsnest fern (too big)
> and the Selaginella (wrong choice)
> ...


Ok thanks! Heres my newest list:

• Andiantum hispidulum
• Humata tyermanii
• Victoria Bird’s Nest Fern
• Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
• Assorted Bromeliad Pup
• Pellaea rotundifolia
• Begonia foliosa
• Peperomia angulata
• Java Moss


Do I have to get rid of the Birds Nest fern? I checked and It doesn't seem to get to big, or does it? How big DO they grow? Well if they are too big I'll cut them out. And yeah i know plants are in repition and not one of everything that was just my basis and I wanted to slowly work down to a few species that I could use more off in my tank instead of a ton of species and only have one of each.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've seen a bird's nest 5 feet across... it DEFINITELY gets too big!!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a begonia that was a foliosa hybrid. It didn't really care for the constant humidity of the terrarium. They tend to melt. If you want a trailing begonia that is a little more viv. suitable, might I suggest Begonia elaeagnifolia Begonia elaeagnifolia or if you would like a yellow flower, B. prismatocarpa Begonia prismatocarpa


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Heres my newest list:

• Andiantum hispidulum
• Humata tyermanii
• Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
• Assorted Bromeliad Pup
• Pellaea rotundifolia
• Begonia foliosa
• Peperomia angulata
• Java Moss

About the begonia I think it'll be fine. My friend had one in his azureus tank and it grew extremely well. I'll just try it out and if it doesn't work I'll fix it. But hey its always better to learn from mistakes then be cautious and not make a mistake at all.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Lose the Adiantum. They like lots of airflow, and not so much stagnation. I tried A. capillis-veneris from a Texas Collection from work, and its browned out, as I don't have enough airflow around it. I also have small plants of A hispidulum MT Haleakala gorwing in the mist room at work, which I assume we will eventually be selling at some point. I will also add that you have a large number of plants for the space, but being a plant nerd first, I have crowded tanks with rare plants in mine. hahaha


Zac


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

• Humata tyermanii
• Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
• Assorted Bromeliad Pup
• Begonia foliosa
• Peperomia angulata
• Java Moss

Heres the newest list. I might remove the Peperomia and Begonia but I dunno yet.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I have had a bird's nest in my viv for over a year now and it's scarcely grown at all. If you want it, put it in.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

This might be your best bet

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Nah, I'll stick with my birds nest fern. BlackJungle.com says its a great plant for vivs and that it won't grow enormous. So I'll buy one. ONLY one though. Because if I do screw up I'd rather it be with only one plant not a bunch.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

bird nest ferns will grow huge, they are fairly slow growing though so by the time they are too big it would probably be time to make a few changed in the viv anyway. One we have here is over 2meters across


----------

